# changer la couleur noire de la barre du Dock.



## dakar (24 Juillet 2011)

bonjour à tout , je tiens à préciser que j'ai cherché partout dans le forum Customisation, et n'ai pas trouvé exactement ce que je cherche : je voudrais savoir si on peut, et comment, changer non pas le Dock tout entier (je sais faire apparaitre les images que je veux y mettre) mais juste enlever la couleur noire de la barre du Dock (celle où sont les icones des appli) et  mettre une autre couleur  sous les icones.

J'ai cherché dans IconPaper : rien pour faire ça ;  pas plus que dans SuperDocker (qui ne fait pas ça sur Snow, malgré ce que j'ai lu dans un fil).(j'ai suivi la manoeuvre mais la barre du Dock est restée noire.)

SI quelqu'un connait la façon de procéder, si c'est possible, je dis un grand merci ! je trouve cette couleur noire  horrible, je n'apprécie vraiment pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h11 ----------

faute de frappe : c'est Bonjour à tous que je voulais écrire !


----------



## WalterWhite (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 

Ce que tu veux faire n'est pas possible. Si tu changes le dock c'est en entier.
Moi je le fais avec Dock library dans lequel tu peux lui ajouter pleins de dock, même personnalisé.

Donc si tu veux faire ce que tu veux, il faut que tu édite un dock déjà crée, et que tu le modifie à la main avec utilitaire Colorsync, et après que tu le rajoute à Dock library.


----------



## dakar (24 Juillet 2011)

merci pour la réponse, mais dis moi un peu comment tu t'y prends pour "modifier " avec Color Sync ???
 je veux seulement changer la couleur noire de la barre du Dock, mais pas tout le dock...si cela peut se faire, avec Color Sync ( utilitaire fourni avec le Mac), pourquoi pas directement celui que j'ai  sur mon Bureau ? je voudrais essayer... !


----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2011)

De quelle barre noire parles-tu ?


----------



## dakar (26 Juillet 2011)

du Dock, tout simplement. Il est comme une barre, et porte les icones des Appli. Il est noir sur mon Bureau, quelle que soit la couleur du fond d'écran derrière, et quelle que soit sa position, à gauche, en bas ou à droite. Je trouve cette couleur sombre minable


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juillet 2011)

Je connais la possibilité de modifier la couleur en mode 3D mais en 2D je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne ! 

tu peux télécharger SuperDocker et essayer
http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/SuperDocker.html


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2011)

Et avec CandyBar ?
Sur IconPaper et DeviantArt il y a 36000 docks, de toutes les couleurs.

Tu pourrais mettre une capture de cette barre noire, ça m'intrigue.


----------



## WalterWhite (26 Juillet 2011)

C'est pour le dock 3ds ou 2d? Moi la manip que j'expliquait plus haut c'était pour un dock 3d...
Envois une capture qu'on comprenne mieux ton problème.


----------

